# Nicollette Sheridan kämpft weiter...



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

​
Nachdem Schauspielerin Nicollette Sheridan (48) die Serie Desperate Housewives unfreiwillig verlassen musste und ihr Seriencharakter Edie Britt einen brutalen Serientod starb, lieferten sich die 48-Jährige und Marc Cherry (50), der Macher der Show, einen erbitterten Gerichtsstreit. 

Mit ihrer Klage war Sheridan nicht erfolgreich.

Wie tmz.com berichtet, entschied der verantwortliche Richter, den 50-jährigen Produzenten von den Vorwürfen der Schauspielerin freizusprechen. Nicollette warf ihrem ehemaligen Chef vor, er habe sie während der Probe einer Szene ins Gesicht geschlagen und sei, nachdem sie sich daraufhin beschwert habe, gefeuert worden. Marc erklärte vor Gericht zwar, dass er die 48-Jährige im Gesicht berührt habe, es sich hierbei allerdings nur um die Demonstration einer Szene für die Dreharbeiten der Serie gehandelt habe. Der Richter schien ihm diese Version sicher auch dank der Unterstützung der anderen „Deperate Housewives“-Kolleginnen zu glauben und ließ die Klage gegen ihn fallen.

Hier findet Ihr Bilder und mehr Infos dazu:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...tte-sheridan-leaves-court-28-02-2012-10x.html

Hoffnung auf eine finanzielle Abfindung hatte sich Nicollette sich trotz erster Niederlage allerdings weiterhin gemacht. Die Klage gegen ihre Kündigung und den Sender ABC blieb weiterhin bestehen.

Und auch gegen ihre Niederlage wehrt sich Nicollette Sheridan. Es wurde jetzt bekannt, dass sie Einspruch einlegen und erneut gegen Marc Cherry klagen wird.

Sehr zum Ärger Ihrer Schauspielkollegen. 

In einem Interview mit Good Morning America verriet Seriendarstellerin Eva Longoria (37), dass sie den Prozess sehr bedauere:

„Es hat mich überrascht, dass es überhaupt zu einem Gerichtsprozess kam und dieser auch noch so weit ging. Ich liebe Nicollette und ich liebe Marc. Aber ich liebe auch unsere ganze Arbeitsumgebung. Es ist jetzt ein Fleck auf dem Andenken der gesamten Serie, den wir nun nicht mehr weg bekommen. Dafür schäme ich mich sehr. Es war einfach unnötig, die ganze Angelegenheit.“

Nicollette selbst scheint dies aber ganz anders zu sehen. Sogar im Urlaub scheint sie das Kämpfen in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen:



 ​
Weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ch-while-vacation-st-barts-17-4-2012-x42.html


----------



## Punisher (19 Apr. 2012)

viel Erfolg


----------

